
Ask HN: How to manage checklists efficiently? - adriansky
I&#x27;m having trouble finding an app where I can create a master checklist and then use an instance everytime I need an empty copy.<p>I have used, Google Keep and Evernote. But, I have to copy and paste and uncheck all boxes... which is not ideal.<p>For instance, when I&#x27;m traveling I used a checklist or before sending code&#x2F;software to production...<p>Any solutions&#x2F;apps?
======
abstractspoon
ToDoList is a Windows-only hierarchical task manager which supports recurring
tasks.

These recurring tasks can be configured to create a copy of the task upon
completion and will automatically clear all the subtask checkboxes.

You can download it from
[https://abstractspoon.weebly.com/](https://abstractspoon.weebly.com/)

